# RCMP ‘horribly broken', investigator finds (Globe & Mail)



## Yrys (15 Jun 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070615.wrcmp0615/BNStory/National/?page=rss&id=RTGAM.20070615.wrcmp0615



> OTTAWA — Former RCMP Commissioner Giuliano Zaccardelli was an “autocratic” leader who punished whistleblowers, and the force's
> entire management structure is “horribly broken,” a government-appointed investigator in the Mounties' pension-fund scandal has concluded.
> 
> Lawyer David Brown called for a task force to conduct an “urgent review” of the force's management and recommend sweeping changes
> ...


----------



## noneck (16 Jun 2007)

+1 

More importantly Canadians should know that the rank and file member who responds to their calls at the municipal level, the provincial level investigators and Federal enforcement members (all those at the coal face) are dedicated to serving the people of Canada.

While embarrassed by the shenanigans in Ottawa we will still Maintiens les Droit.

Noneck


----------



## pbi (16 Jun 2007)

Actually, without wanting to upset the various Horsemen on this site, my gut feeling is that this was only a matter of time. What will probably happen to the upper reaches of the RCMP now will (IMHO) be very similar to what happened to us in the military about a decade or more ago. Any large, hierarchical organization has a tendency to go wrong (think Roman Catholic Church, corporate misbehaviour, political parties, the CF in the bad old days, etc...) Without proper scrutiny and public accountability, the risk is pretty high, no matter how good and dedicated the folks at the bottom are. We saw this ourselves, and IMHO we are mostly better off, albeit after a lot of pain. I think it will be the same for the RCMP: this pension thing may just be the thin end of the wedge. This doesn't make it any better for our proud brothers and sisters in scarlet, who will have to live through it, but there will be light at the end.

 Cheers


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jun 2007)

noneck said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> More importantly Canadians should know that the rank and file member who responds to their calls at the municipal level, the provincial level investigators and Federal enforcement members (all those at the coal face) are dedicated to serving the people of Canada.
> 
> ...



I have been nothing but pleased with the conduct of the North Vancouver Detachment of the RCMP. I know what it feels like to be embarassed by the antic's of your senior managment.


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Jun 2007)

pbi said:
			
		

> Actually, without wanting to upset the various Horsemen on this site, my gut feeling is that this was only a matter of time. What will probably happen to the upper reaches of the RCMP now will (IMHO) be very similar to what happened to us in the military about a decade or more ago. Any large, hierarchical organization has a tendency to go wrong (think Roman Catholic Church, corporate misbehaviour, political parties, the CF in the bad old days, etc...) Without proper scrutiny and public accountability, the risk is pretty high, no matter how good and dedicated the folks at the bottom are. We saw this ourselves, and IMHO we are mostly better off, albeit after a lot of pain. I think it will be the same for the RCMP: this pension thing may just be the thin end of the wedge. This doesn't make it any better for our proud brothers and sisters in scarlet, who will have to live through it, but there will be light at the end.
> 
> Cheers



PBI,

I think you said what a lot of us were thinking to ourselves. It ain't gonna be pretty, but the force will be all the better for it.


----------



## Greymatters (19 Jun 2007)

Unfortunately this tends to happen in all units/organizations that fail to have adequate and trasnparent oversight and accountability at the higher levels.


----------

